# Monitorix doesn't want to start



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 28, 2011)

I installed monitorix from ports. I also add
	
	



```
monitorix_enable="YES"
```
 on /etc/rc.conf
But when I go to 
	
	



```
http://localhost/monitorix/
```
 is not opening it. I get the same error that we get when our network connection is down. I cannot find what I am missing. Any idea?


----------



## xMEFISTOFELx (Mar 29, 2011)

Create folders /usr/local/share/monitorix and /var/run/monitorix. Create aliases for /usr/local/www/monitorix and /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/monitorix.cgi to your web folder and enjoy.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 29, 2011)

I didn't exactly understand what I must do


----------



## xMEFISTOFELx (Mar 30, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I didn't exactly understand what I must do


httpd.conf

```
Alias /monitorix/ "/usr/local/www/monitorix/"
<Directory "/usr/local/www/monitorix/">
Options none
AllowOverride Limit
Order Deny,Allow
Deny from all
Allow from localhost
</Directory>
```

In konsole:

```
mkdir /usr/local/share/monitorix
mkdir /var/run/monitorix
cp /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/monitorix.cgi /usr/local/www/apache22/cgi-bin/
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok. Now is opening but I get this: http://img816.imageshack.us/f/screenshotdx.jpg/


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 3, 2011)

Any idea? Is the only that is not working on my computer right now


----------



## xMEFISTOFELx (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like you forgot / in your config. /usr/local/www/monitorix/imgs and on screen /usr/local/www/monitoriximgs.

My monitorix.conf:

```
our $BASE_DIR = "/usr/local/www/monitorix/";
our $BASE_LIB = "/usr/local/share/monitorix/";
our $BASE_URL= "/monitorix/";
our $BASE_CGI = "/cgi-bin/";
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 4, 2011)

I made the changes but still I get the same


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 8, 2011)

Solved


----------

